# car guy...



## hauntedtexan (Jan 29, 2017)

Have always been and will always be a car guy. The car lover communities do not care what you do for a living, who you invest with, who you know, what you are, or where you live. The common love for our 2 or 4 wheeled babies is our passion and all have always been welcomed. Too bad governments and societies can't all be that way.... Any fellow enthusiasts around?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2017)

Not a hard core car guy, but my husband used to race cars for fun before I met him, so he does appreciate a good old car and does most of the work on all our vehicles over the years.  Couple of pics in this thread from some folks here.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Ads-from-Back-In-The-Day?highlight=roadrunner


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2017)

A sports car buddy of mine bought  (new) one of the first  Chevy  Corvettes;  6 cyl, in line with 3 carbs;
white outside and red inside, rag top.  After a month or so, he, another buddy and I took it to the local
drag strip to see what it would do.  We each ran it through for time and speed.
For reason I can't explain,  I wound up with the best time,  being the 3rd one to drive it.  (Maybe the engine was warmed up by then.)

Anyway, when it was time to run it against the guy in the next lane,  be  cause I had the best time, my pal said,  "You have to race him."

"He" was in an xkg Jaguar  roadster, snortin' to go.

Sad ending:  He was half way down the track when  I got started; left me in his dust!  If there weren't  so many guys standing around, I would
have cried.  I never raced again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2017)

Tractor guy...Where are you in the Lone Star State??
.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 30, 2017)

I've liked cars ever since I got my first one....a 56 Ford, that I hopped up and ran respectably at the local drag strip.  Then, when in Europe, I got a novice FIA driving license, and ran an old Austin Healey at a local airport on Sundays.  I had dreams about becoming a NASCAR driver....but marriage and kids soon put that to rest.  Two cars I wish I had held onto were a 1965 Buick Riviera, and a 1990 Camaro Z-28.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 3, 2017)

For all you car junkies, just click on the camra at the end of each topic. Enjoy

http://www.tvraaca.org/oldmovies.htm


----------

